# south yorkshire



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

there are two great events this weekend in the are

dubs galore at hooten roberts sheffield vw owners weekend always a good turnout

http://www.dubodyssey.com/#

and in sheffield on saturday

supercars in the city

pay a donation to charity and get to ride in a supercar of your choice fezzas lambos aston porches etc etc etc

If you're based in or near Sheffireld, and LOVE supercars, then be sure to visit Supercars in the City on Saturday 10am - 2pm..
A free motorshow in Sheffield, supported by members of Supercar Driver, but also sponsored by JCT600 Ltd, Sporting Bears Northwest, Unique Cinema with all proceeds going to Bluebell Wood Children's Hospice!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

here are a few pics for the event

great turnout of supercars some new ones as well this year

great weather as well,great for defect spotting!!!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Missed the Original post Steve but that looked a great day for saturday in the City...:thumb:


----------

